# KOSOVA | discover new beauty



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*WWW.VISITKOSOVA.ORG*​
*www.kotas-ks.org​*
*www.airportpristina.com*​


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!! I loved the photos!!  What's the pink building that says 1929?


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*www.regent-holidays.co.uk*

















A group of 22 British tourists recently spent a holiday weekend in Kosovo, the first tourist group to enjoy the newly formed European nation. The travelers spent the long weekend of May 1-3 in Kosovo on a package deal from a British tour company. The Kosovo company Tourism Planning and Development has worked to develop packages that are designed for British travelers and offered the deal to the British tour operator, Regent Holidays.

The travelers visited the towns of Gjakove, Peje, Istog, Prekaz and the capital city of Pristina. TPD Consulting Director Zeke Ceku told the news site Balkan Insight that the British travelers had an “exceedingly positive” holiday trip and some of then reluctant to leave. “They specifically enjoyed the great hospitality, diligence, services and attractions,” he said.

The two companies are working on offering more travel deals to Kosovo in the future as the new nation looks to attract visitors.










*www.regent-holidays.co.uk*


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Lino said:


> Wow!! I loved the photos!!  What's the pink building that says 1929?


Thank you  The pink building is a hotel in the city of Peja. Beautiful isn't it?


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

How about opening the thread with a brief presentation?
This will be helpful to those not familiar with where Kosovo is and what it has to offer.


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Brezovica Ski Resort


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Kosovo is located in the heart of South East Europe. Kosovo is situated between the 42° and 44° parallels of northern hemisphere and between the 20° and 22° meridians. Positioned in the centre of the Balkan Peninsula, it presents an important junction of the Median and Southern Europe, and the Adriatic and Black Sea. Kosovo's area is 10,908 km2 and is populated by over 2 million people.

The main axis of the junction of northern and southern Balkan regions is comprised of the Ibër, Sitnica and Lepenc river valleys. This axis divides several roundabout valleys: near Mitrovica along the Ibër river passes the Adriatic highway which connects the Montenegrin coast, near Besiana (Podujeva) town; the Llapi and Toplica roads connect Kosovo with the Serbian city of Nish and with the interior part of Balkan Peninsula; nearby is the city of Prishtina and the Drenica valley which connects Drini i Bardhë (White Drini) with the shortest way to the Albanian coast. In the city of Ferizaj , the Morava e Binçës pathway is divided, which is then connected to the main river axes of the Morava and Vardar Rivers . 

Climate and temperatures in Kosovo are variable during the four seasons of the year. Winter is with snow and low temperatures, and in Prishtina, Kosovo's Capital, the average temperature goes down to - 2°C. Spring and autumn are cool and with seasonal rainfalls, whereas summer is hot and dry (rainless), with an average temperature of +22°C. In Kosovo, average high temperatures during the year range between +25°C and +38°C.

Kosovo presents a rich ethno-cultural, material and spiritual heritage treasure-house of different historical periods. With their unique characteristics, features, and qualities each culture has contributed its diverse values to the cultural heritage of Kosovo.


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

www.traveltokosovo.net


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice work done!


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

a new country to discover!!


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

THE 7 HUMPED BRIDGE IN GJAKOVA










GADIME CAVE - THE ONLY MARBLE CAVE IN EUROPE










KULLA IN PEJA - A TYPICAL ALBANIAN ARCHITECTURE STONE HOUSE










BREZOVICA SKI RESORT











PRISHTINA UNIVERSITY LIBRARY


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great country ,love it


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

6y 4 ever said:


> great country ,love it


These are just a couple of pictures! You should really visit it and see it with your own eyes, you would love Kosovo!


----------



## HuSsEiNoH (Aug 31, 2009)

thx nice pic from Kosova 

and I like it


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

plz guys ,post more photos


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)




----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)




----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful country, thanx for sharing


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

no, thank you for the compliment !


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

beautiful lanscape


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Decani Monestary


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Letnica Church*
_This is said to be the church where Mother Teresa decided to become what she did._


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Letnica church *continued


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Peja/ Rugova river spring and waterfall*































































































































The river starts here about 3/4 up the mountain and flows out of this hole. It continues down through a series of aquaducts and as a free-flowing river.


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Rugova


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

wow!!!! I love this shots.....


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

FazilLanka said:


> wow!!!! I love this shots.....


Well all i can say is, Welcome to our beautiful country buddy! Welcome to beautiful Kosovo!


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Gracanica Monestary










Prishtina - Capital of Kosova


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Batllava lake - Photos from the wonderfull -Buddy Holly-





















Fushe Kosova


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Kuquito 

Turkish Hamam (Turkish Baths) now open to the public as museum - Biggest in the balkans










Decani Monastery - Open to public


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

Christmas Decoration Prishtina


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Hiking Tourism*

-


--


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

FazilLanka said:


> wow!!!! I love this shots.....


Glad that you like Serbia man. Welcome to Serbia.

www.serbia.travel:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

kosovania said:


> Gracanica Monestary



Nice pic of Serbian medieval monastery of Grachanica, built in 1314. by Serbian king Milutin Nemanjic. UNESCO listed!

Welcome to Serbia!:banana:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

kosovania said:


> Decani Monestary



Nice pix of Serbian medieval monastery of Visoki Dechani!

BTW several times during last few years Albanian had tried to blow it up!hno: Thanks to Italian KFOR it was saved.

It is UNESCO listed Serbian heritage!

*WWW.SAVEKOSOVO.ORG* - what Americans say


----------



## Pob_88 (Apr 23, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> Nice pix of Serbian medieval monastery of Visoki Dechani!
> 
> BTW several times during last few years Albanian had tried to blow it up!hno: Thanks to Italian KFOR it was saved.
> 
> ...


Get a grip, I am completly unconnected to kosovo/serbia just thought I would have a look at the pictures(which i must say depict kosovo as a very nice looking place.) until your immature posts just appeared, this thread need not be political and the website you linked is a load of fear tactic drivel at a quick glance.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

You can enjoy the photography of Serbian southern province of Kosovo and Metohija as well as of the rest of Serbia in Serbia thread. This thread is not correct coz makes illegal separatism.

More rights for independence have North Ireland (to rejoin motherland of Ireland), wonderful Scotland and great Wales.


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

rY17 said:


> a new country to discover!!


^^
It`s not new country , Kosovo is part of Serbia.Province Kosovo and Metohija is south Serbia, region with many old Serbian church and new Albanian/muslim.

Serbian are very proud for Serbian Kosovo.
Now, in this moment , the most interesting is North Kosovo,because this is only save part of this province.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

poseta1 said:


> Nice pix of Serbian medieval monastery of Visoki Dechani!
> 
> BTW several times during last few years Albanian had tried to blow it up!hno: Thanks to Italian KFOR it was saved.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Italian army/ KFOR


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

kuquito said:


> absolutely beautiful


yes it is....thanks ,in name of all Serbian


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

poseta1 said:


> Nice pic of Serbian medieval monastery of Grachanica, built in 1314. by Serbian king Milutin Nemanjic. UNESCO listed!
> 
> Welcome to Serbia!:banana:


^^:cheers:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

STOP&GO said:


> ^^
> It`s not new country , Kosovo is part of Serbia.Province Kosovo and Metohija is south Serbia, region with many old Serbian church and new Albanian/muslim.


Yes that's right... Serbian monasteries date back to 9th cen... while Albanian mosques are newer dates... 

But this thread is not necessary when we have Serbia thread here, so please close it


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.savekosovo.org/


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

vfrka1 said:


> Yes that's right... Serbian monasteries date back to 9th cen... while Albanian mosques are newer dates...
> 
> *But this thread is not necessary when we have Serbia thread here, so please close it *


^^100%


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Any moderators here or everyone's in lethargy?


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Gracanica Monastery *



















*Prizren *














































Turkish Hamam in PrizreN (NOW AN ART GALLERY)










-INTERIOR


----------



## L-man (Jan 21, 2010)

Kosovania, these pictures are nice. But here are some questions are remarks...


1) When asked about churches in the mostly muslim country you disregard the fact that almost all the churches there are serbian churches. How you decide to omit this important fact I do not know.

2) As a Serb is it safe for me to travel around Kosovo? This not a provocation - but I am interested in going to the newly formed Gracanica municipality. How much do hotels cost there?

3) Do you have any figures as to how many tourists go to kosovo these last few years, and from which countries do they come from?




I would like to share some pictures myself. These places in Kosovo have very strong meaning for the country, that they have made it on the money.

2 Dinara coin, Gracanica Monstary - Currently in use. Newer coins are yellow, older ones are white.









This is not used everywhere in Kosovo.


----------



## Pejoni (Aug 4, 2006)

L-man said:


> 1) When asked about churches in the mostly muslim country you disregard the fact that almost all the churches there are serbian churches. How you decide to omit this important fact I do not know.


None is claiming your churches, however they are inside the territory of Kosovo and as such belongs to Kosovo.



L-man said:


> 2) As a Serb is it safe for me to travel around Kosovo? This not a provocation - but I am interested in going to the newly formed Gracanica municipality. How much do hotels cost there?


Why wouldnt it be safe? However, using T-shirts with CCCC and other provocative signs as some have done in the past may get you in trouble.



L-man said:


> 3) Do you have any figures as to how many tourists go to kosovo these last few years, and from which countries do they come from?


Not that I can find, but PIA (Prishtina International Airport) increased their passangers with 8% (1.2mln) while rest of her neighbors dropped 10-15% in 2009, of course majority being diaspora.


----------



## UserFree (Aug 17, 2008)

Ermir said:


> Any moderators here or everyone's in lethargy?


Exactly, these rugrats managed to ruin a thread before, which was than closed. For the life of me, I don't know why no one has taken any action against these people.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

L-man said:


> 1) When asked about churches in the mostly muslim country you disregard the fact that almost all the churches there are serbian churches. How you decide to omit this important fact I do not know.


I didn't know that churches belonged to only one ethnicity? I thought Christianity was advanced enough to include all nations and races, and that churches were god's houses, not connected to ethnicity or skin color. Or did you not read the holy book? 



> 2) As a Serb is it safe for me to travel around Kosovo? This not a provocation - but I am interested in going to the newly formed Gracanica municipality. How much do hotels cost there?


Perfectly safe, and hotels cost around 30-40 euros on average, depending on location and service. There are cheaper motels or luxury hotels costing 100 euros and upwards. 



> 3) Do you have any figures as to how many tourists go to kosovo these last few years, and from which countries do they come from?


No figures, and mostly backpackers and seasonal winter tourists to the ski resorts. 



> This is not used everywhere in Kosovo.


Those can only be used illegally in Kosovo. Next time maybe you should keep in mind to abide by local laws.


----------



## 3rd Eye (Oct 7, 2009)

L-man said:


> Kosovania, these pictures are nice. But here are some questions are remarks...
> 
> 
> 1) When asked about churches in the mostly muslim country you disregard the fact that almost all the churches there are serbian churches. How you decide to omit this important fact I do not know.
> ...


----------



## L-man (Jan 21, 2010)

> None is claiming your churches, however they are inside the territory of Kosovo and as such belongs to Kosovo.


People here are claiming that they are basically stolen converted buildings. Albanian myths. 



> I didn't know that churches belonged to only one ethnicity? I thought Christianity was advanced enough to include all nations and races, and that churches were god's houses, not connected to ethnicity or skin color. Or did you not read the holy book?


Pretty much every orthodox person in Kosovo is Serbian. These churchs were built by serbs and are under authority of the oversight of the serbian orthodox church. They belong to them. Hence, they are Serbian Orthodox churches. 
You seem to want to convert these churches to be albanian. That is what I sense, the desire to change identity. 



> L-man, if you honestly believe that all churches in Kosovo are Serbian


In the english language there is a big difference between most and all. I clearly said most. 
The albanian catholic minority is tiny. 

Your myths about church conversion are really funny, I must say.



> British historian Noel Malcolm


The guy is a scumbag because he is very biased. Being in the lobby of the albanians, he is a political supporter of them, not an academic. His writings are bent against serbs in everything that he does. Like when he says in his book about bosnia "Oh serbs dominated, as can be seen that bosnia got less development money than serbia did - despite the fact that serbia was more developed" - the biggot idiot did not mention that this development money going to serbia was in fact going to the serbian province kosovo, by far the least developed in the country. This is just the tip of the iceberg of his anti-serbian biase that is more than apparent. 



> I guess all I'm saying is that even though all Orthodox churches are now referred to as Serbian, if you go back 100 years ago this notion didn't exist at all, it's all the result of primitive nationalist that has poisoned all nations in the Balkans, not just Serbs!


100 years ago there was extreme repression on the Serbs. It is well noted that in the late 1800s especially after the league of prizren that the repression and displacement of Serbs increased to really scary proportions. It is in this final period of the 1800s that the Albanians became a majority. This was thanks to displacement of Serbs, the burning pillaging of their property and whatnot...
...however Serbs did the same just over the border of Kosovo. Prokuplje and elsewhere. 



> there haven't been any recorded cases of Serbs being molested, beaten or murdered while visiting Kosovo.


It is very common for serbian buses to get stoned, serbs to get killed, and such things to happen. There are many such cases every year. 



> Why wouldnt it be safe? However, using T-shirts with CCCC and other provocative signs as some have done in the past may get you in trouble.


Why wouldn't it, hmm, this is a hard one to answer. Oh, jee lets see what pops to mind - the fact that serbs and albanians blame one another for their problems... the fact that these two groups do not get along... the fact that they simply do not want to be together, and have had conflicts... that persist to this day. And the above response.

One must be an idiot to go about provocation... but tell me, "speaking serbian" - is this considered a provocation over there? 



> Those can only be used illegally in Kosovo. Next time maybe you should keep in mind to abide by local laws.


In northern Kosovo dinars are perfectly legal. And I'm sure that anyone would accept dollars, as the region is dirt poor - same for the neighboring countries. 



> Which part of Serbia are you from by the way?


Why do you assume that I am from Serbia? Serbs have been all over the former yugoslavia - historically being the biggest group in bosnia, having a strong presence in croatia for a while.
I alas am not from Serbia proper, though I have some relatives there. Awful people, I must say. 



> I hope I have helped answering your questions.


There are always questions, but for now I guess that answers have been okay. I am not too happy that this has turned more political - but afterall it's difficult for such things not to happen.

One thing that bothers me is how Kosovo is being branded as a multiethnic society, when it is far from the case. I am bothered that Albanians are advertising Serbian churches. I do not see them as an "image of independent kosovo", but more of an image of Serbian remains and Serbia. Gracanica especially, considering that it is a serbian area to this day. 

So it's all a matter of who is representing what. Obviously we do not see the ghetoization of the bosniaks in the gora region, or the burned out churches all over kosovo. Not all are really holy churches, many were newly built structures to intimidate and try to implant serbian presence... but many like the one in prizren are unesco sites... and what is of them today - ruined pieces of rubble for the most part. Over 150 have been desecrated.


----------



## 3rd Eye (Oct 7, 2009)

L-man, I did not mean to turn this debate into an endless political race either but as you said you cannot, alas, escape politics when an Albanian from Kosovo converses with a Serb! 
As you can probably guess, I disagree with most of your points that you've just made because you simply refuse to acknowledge the complex nature of Balkan history. To suggest that Albanians became a majority in Kosovo only after the League of Prizren is frankly appalling and misleading! Also your criticism of Noel Malcolm is unfair and to dub him a ‘bigot idiot' and a fake scholar is pure ignorance. Mr Malcolm is a distinguished Professor at Oxford University and is currently writing a major piece on Hobbs! His academic performance and research is unparalleled. He hasn't sided with Albanians because he feels a genuine affection for them, but simply the facts which he has uncovered in the dusty archives of the Vatican and other Libraries have refuted thousands of inaccurate claims propagated by Serbian historians and politicians… one of which even suggested that Albanians have tails! 
Serbian or not, orthodox or not, the fact is L-man that these churches are based in Kosovo and as such they remain Kosovan. Kosovo is not part of Serbia anymore, it hasn’t technically been so since June 1999 and we both know the reasons why. What we can do from here is accept the shit that happened, move on, become friends, learn from mistakes and develop our deprived societies!


----------



## Vanadis (Mar 24, 2009)

--


----------



## Vanadis (Mar 24, 2009)

Vanadis said:


> Vanadis said:
> 
> 
> > L-man said:
> ...


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

> Why wouldn't it, hmm, this is a hard one to answer. Oh, jee lets see what pops to mind - the fact that serbs and albanians blame one another for their problems... the fact that these two groups do not get along... the fact that they simply do not want to be together, and have had conflicts... that persist to this day. And the above response.



In other words it is not safe for a Kosovar to travel to Serbia? eh ? 

Stop boring us will you and let the thread continue as a Travel/Tourism for the Republic of Kosovo instead of a political argument against the serbs and the Kosovar's.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Pejoni said:


> Why wouldnt it be safe? However, using T-shirts with CCCC and other provocative signs as some have done in the past may get you in trouble.



I know that Albanians had crashed cars with Serbian plateshno:

About the t-shirts... was then provocation with raising Albanian flags during Kosovo was part of Serbia (I mean it is legally still the part of Serbia by UN Resolution) but not under UNMIK control?



Buddy Holly said:


> I didn't know that churches belonged to only one ethnicity?


Well those churches and medieval monasteries were built by Serbs and belong to "Serbian orthodox church"... I am sure you know that, at least you can read UNESCO list of world heritage were are Grachanica, Pec Patriarchat and Dechani listed as Serbian cultural monuments.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> I know


You know jack all. Back when those churches were being built there was no such thing as 'ethnicity' or 'nation' so anyone claiming that they were 'Serb' or 'Albanian' had no idea what they were talking about. Just like you. Might wanna open a book or something.


----------



## L-man (Jan 21, 2010)

> To suggest that Albanians became a majority in Kosovo only after the League of Prizren is frankly appalling and misleading!


It is not misleading at all! In the 1300s and 1400s there were virtually no albanians in kosovo. Foreign estimates for population in Kosovo in the 1800s for the most part say that the Serbs were the majority. Indeed, this changed thanks to repression of albanains and influx of albanians displaced from other parts of serbia into the province. Two things at work here. 





> one of which even suggested that Albanians have tails!


That is not what any normal person would suggest. It's typical anti-serb propaganda. It's quite common... in the bosnian war there were western reports that serbs were implanting dog embreos into bosniak women to make them breed dogs. Insane stuff. 





> Serbian or not, orthodox or not, the fact is L-man that these churches are based in Kosovo and as such they remain Kosovan. Kosovo is not part of Serbia anymore, it hasn’t technically been so since June 1999 and we both know the reasons why.


Kosovo was recognized since 1999 as a province of Serbia. As such it remains. This topic should be renamed to Southern Serbia-Kosovo&Metohija. These churches remain serbian. 





> Furthermore, if you read carefully the Zakon Cara Dushana you will find articles in which he calls Ortodox Serbs to destroy and/or convert Catholic churches into Orthodox ones. Read it-it is Serb document and you should know it! It's not that only Albanians say this! The only nation to have myths in Balkans is Serbs!
> 
> 
> > I am not aware of any such document. Do bring it up please though. It's not bad though- considering that there were virtually no non-orthodox in kosovo at the time.
> ...


----------



## UserFree (Aug 17, 2008)

L-man said:


> And these albanians dare advertise serbian churchs here hoping to milk some money off of them? Shame.
> 
> Kosovo is not a country, never was, and never will be.


This comment should automatically put you on the ignore list. Clearly you are here to make up shit, to tell us how Serbs were the only victims from Albanians, Croatians, **** me probably you are going to tell us the entire world hates you. Please, safe us this crap, people want peace, people want jobs, people want a future for their kids and grandkids. Not really churches or mosques.

Also to anyone reading this guys crap, who is not so familiar. Let me assure you, it is not as bad as he makes it look. Serbs live in Kosovo, they are not even touched, and not because someone else prevents us. This is coming from someone that has lived there, has first hand experience from the barbaric actions of these Serbs. I have visisted Kosovo since after the war, I have driven past and stopped by places populated by Serbs, which also can be very provocative with various posters and wall writings/symbols used during the war. However, guess what, not even one person does anything to harm them. You do know how easy it would be for me to harm another human being, in this case harm a Serb living in Kosovo, but it is much easier to not even do something as bad as these Serbs have done before.


----------



## UserFree (Aug 17, 2008)

L-man said:


> Great way to describe kosovo albanains. Lets see what they did to the minority groups in Kosovo...
> 
> Gypsies - treated like crap. Literally.
> Jews - almost totally cleansed out of kosovo
> ...


Total bullshit. How the **** you dare say crap like this. You have absolutely no facts, but clearly filled by a propaganda machine made in Serbia.

Are you trying to say that it wasn't Serbs who murdered and committed some of the most disgusting things other humans could to other humans? Are you trying to deny the murdering of thousands of Albanians by Serbs and up to a million of the them displaced from their homes? What do you think would happen after these things, that we Albanians should open our arms and welcome you with flowers? You are just one pathetic human being, filled with shit. Deep down you know you would support these actions again.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Regardless of all political bullshit L-Man and other Serbs may spew here, they will still remain the only nation to have committed *genocide* in Europe after World War II. No one can come close to the cruelty perpetrated by them in the four wars they started during the nineties. History books will note this fact, and not some bullshit spewed on anonymous forums. 

So - enjoy!




> *August 19, 2004: The ICTY rules that the atrocities perpetrated against the mostly Muslim population in Srebrenica constitutes an act of genocide by Bosnian Serb forces.*


http://www.rferl.org/content/article/1059660.html


----------



## L-man (Jan 21, 2010)

> Total bullshit. How the **** you dare say crap like this. You have absolutely no facts, but clearly filled by a propaganda machine made in Serbia.


Look it up! It's all true. Start with the destruction/elimination of rights of bosniaks in southern kosovo - the bosniak goranci. You can clearly see that their municipality was destroyed so that they would not have any power. 




> Are you trying to say that it wasn't Serbs who murdered and committed some of the most disgusting things other humans could to other humans? Are you trying to deny the murdering of thousands of Albanians by Serbs and up to a million of the them displaced from their homes? What do you think would happen after these things, that we Albanians should open our arms and welcome you with flowers? You are just one pathetic human being, filled with shit. Deep down you know you would support these actions again.


One must be a messed up **** to say that the Serbs were the only ones who did anything bad. They were displaced moreso than anyone else.

The conflict in Kosovo was relatively small until NATO started bombing. When NATO started bombing all hell broke lose. We wanted a peaceful solution. NATO did not want a peaceful solution. They wanted us to lose our soverignty or to be bombed. We offered full autonomy to the albanians and a UN presence- but no they do not want the UN. Bombing began, and the overwhelming majority of the crimes that happened occured as a consequence of the NATO attack. 
One million were not displaced. The number is closer to 800,000 - less than the total displaced number of serbs in the yugoslav wars. Prior to NATO bombing the US was funding displacement of MANY MORE PEOPLE in Turkey and Colombia. Hell yeah, Kosovo displacement prior to the war was what - 100,000? That was several times less than in Colombia and Turkey. Serbia was "the bad one" because we were socialist. 




> What do you think would happen after these things, that we Albanians should open our arms and welcome you with flowers?


You guys brought the shit onto yourselves from the very beginning. You guys boycotted democracy from the beginning. Milosevic would have had zero chance whatsoever to control any government in Serbia had the Albanians participated in Elections. They did not dare to - because they prefer to speak of how they are 2 million when in fact they are more like 1.3 million. 




> You are just one pathetic human being, filled with shit. Deep down you know you would support these actions again.


Sure I would support them again in that same context. There is absolutely no appeasement of terrorism. Serbia should have invaded Albania and burned/destroyed those terrorist training camps right accross the border. The serbs were very very light towards these cowards who were kidnapping civilians. 




> Regardless of all political bullshit L-Man and other Serbs may spew here, they will still remain the only nation to have committed genocide in Europe after World War II.


We were accused of genocide in croatia, bosnia, and kosovo. All these were shot down. They had to say that there was genocide in srebrenica which is an absolute joke. Genocide means erradicating the people. In srebrenica the warriors were killed - the women and children were not. How does one go about eliminating a people if they do not get the women and children? Clearly it is not genocide by the very definition. Half or more of the armed men that died did so in their "suicide run" when they charged our lines gonig towards tuzla. Shame that any of those armed bastards survived. They killed thousands of serbs in the srebrenica region, breaching many cease-fires. They had it comming to them.

If you knew shit about the war in bosnia you would know that the massacre at visegrad was far worse than srebrenica. You should know what examples to use.





> No one can come close to the cruelty perpetrated by them in the four wars they started during the nineties.


Started? Jee lets see...

1) Slovenia - Slovenians attack Serbs who were removing troops from slovenia. Jee, lets blame those who were retreating from there. 
You are wrong, 0-1.
2) Croatia - Croatians start taking rights away from Serbs, culminating in the cleansing of tens of thousands from western slavonia. We did not want to be killed by animals by their policy fo "killing a third converting converting a third and driving out a third". This was the croatian policy idolized by the leaders in the 1990s.
3) Bosnia - Muslim radical who did not leave power once his term expired started arming his "green beret muslim divisions". The first casualty was a serb killed in a wedding. T
Jee 0-3.
4) KLA starts terrorism in Kosovo. Serbs respond to terrorism. Albanians started the war. 
You struck out and now you are 0-4.


Lets add five.

5) Albanians harass macedonia in their own war in 2000. 
0-5.

Cheers.


----------



## 3rd Eye (Oct 7, 2009)

L-man you're talking out of your lower orifice here again, it's pretty much pointless having this conversation with you because we won't get anywhere. Just do us a favour and leave this thread if you can't contribute positively to it!


----------

